# Looking for a leading lady



## Shumanki (Nov 29, 2009)

If there are any female tigers out there and are willing to allow me the use of their name in a story I'm writing, it would be much appreciated. Just let me know and I'll be glad to cite you when it's done. 

Just as an F.Y.I. I plan on just writing it as a short story that is tame, but if I ever get the desire to continue the story beyond the short story stage, or enough pressure from people to continue it (probably not likely), I am kind of making the character a love interest that might bloom later on if I'm so inclined so it could possibly get Yiffy at some point.

EDIT: Now that I think about it, almost any cat type person would work, although I would like to try to keep it exotic like a lion, tiger, or panther. Sorry for singling out one type at first, but it was the only thing that made sense in the mind of a very tired 20 year old at that time.

EDIT of EDIT: As atrakaj pointed out: lionesses, tigresses, panthresses and the like are what I meant...ok and now for bed XD


----------



## Atrak (Nov 29, 2009)

I see...personally, I'd go for a cheetah  . Lions and tigers are technically male, but you're tired, and I understand you mean lionesses and tigresses ^^ . Sorry, not female, and my fav are wild canines  .


----------



## Shumanki (Nov 29, 2009)

lol thanks! god i jsut realized that i've jsut worked on the story for almost 2 hours...wow...i don't think i've worked that solidly on a story since i had the murder mystery story bounding in my head...i just hope it bodes well this time XD


----------



## AshleyAshes (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm sorry, but all this just to name a primary character?  I don't understand why you can't name the character yourself.


----------



## Shumanki (Nov 29, 2009)

honestly? im horrible with names...that is the one thing i can never do...i want them to be alot cooler than the stuff that i normally would think of...like annie or sarah or something like that...and the only other names that i can really think of that wouldn't be something mainstream are from video games or books, and those feel like major cop outs...im just weird like that...every one has quarks and thats mine :/


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 29, 2009)

Ravanna Kavoich (A Russian tigress.)
Kiva Duframe (Lioness obviously American in culture)
Tia Vandia (cheetah woman) 


If you want names and concepts I can help you brainstorm those came from the top of my head.


----------



## Atrak (Nov 29, 2009)

Heh heh. Just don't ask him for titles ^^ .


----------



## M. LeRenard (Nov 29, 2009)

> every one has quarks and thats mine


Is it a charm quark or a strange quark?


...Sorry.  I couldn't resist.

Anyway, you ought to browse this forum a little more, because there have been a number of threads about names or asking for names in which people give advice about names.  That might help.  Otherwise, honestly, if you're just looking for a name to use, you'd probably get a more voluminous response outside of the Writer's Bloc (I say voluminous because I don't want to say positive or negative).
If you decide that's the route to go, just ask one of the other moderators to move this thread (I can't do it myself) to the right subsection.


----------



## GraemeLion (Nov 29, 2009)

I agree with Mr. Renard. 

And to add to it.. creating characters is one of the most basic skills required of a fiction writer.  You do yourself a disservice by off-shoring it.  Eventually, you'll have to learn how to do this.  It might be a good idea to learn it now.


----------



## Shumanki (Nov 29, 2009)

wow, i fail at typing when i've been up for 17ish hours o.0 maybe i should go back through and check my story to make sure it makes sense, and i was using the right words XD i meant quirk instead of quark lol

and i guess i should have explored a bit more on here. i looked around and found many more ideas for names...a few i liked a crap ton better than the first one or two that I thought of.

GraemeLion, i jsut have problems creating characters names that go well with the character...i can usually come up with good backgrounds, traits, and the like, but i always get hung up on getting a name...thats the main reason why i started this thread...but i guess i've found a few now and thank everyone who helped lol


----------

